# Looking for a farmer in Northamptonshire area



## slowth (Nov 3, 2014)

I live in Wellingborough.I'm thinking of getting a metal detector.(I need some gentle exercise and a hobby to get me out of the house). In my mind, I was picturing a slow amble over some local parks or a field, finding the odd coin or Victorian shoe buckle or whatever, pitching up under a tree and sitting on a big root, nibbling on my sandwich, listening to the birdsong and watching the sun set.

The reality is I can't find anywhere to go. The council refuse permission to detect on their land for fear of getting sued by some chancer breaking their leg in a hole left by a rogue detectorist who didn't leave the land as they found it. A couple of local farms I've approached so far have politely turned me down. There is a detecting club in Raunds, a small town about 10 miles away who, from what I understand, secure fields for their members to use for a fee but the last bus back home from there is before the monthly meetings start. I don't have a car at the moment so I'm reliant on public transport.

Metal detectors cost hundreds of pounds. I can't spend that amount of money for it to be stuck in a cupboard unused.
So, what I'm looking for is someone with a bit of land, preferably within a couple of hours of where I live, that would allow me to pursue my, as yet, not existent hobby. Any ideas welcome. Maybe you know a farmer that you could ask or give me the details of? Maybe you ARE that farmer who would appreciate a bottle of your favourite tipple in return for me locating the odd rust nail, horseshoe or ring-pull on your land?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2014)

unfortunately the name - URBAN75 - ought to suggest we're not likely to be able to help


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2014)

I have a few friends that live in Northampton so I will message them and ask. 

A long shot maybe...but last time I was visiting we went to Stoke Bruerne for a walk and lunch. We ended up at the Blacksmiths' place just by the Blisworth Tunnel. Bob, is amazing, we ended up staying there for an hour or so just chatting and learning stuff from him. Amongst other things, we talked about farming in the area, Bob is a local and very well connected. I would absolutely contact him if I were you.

His contact details are on the bottom of this page:

https://canalrivertrust.org.uk/the-canal-museum/stoke-bruerne

He has his own site too! 

http://www.bob-the-blacksmith.co.uk/


----------



## slowth (Nov 3, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> unfortunately the name - URBAN75 - ought to suggest we're not likely to be able to help



Are you a Pickman's model, or is it as I suspect, just a name?


----------



## slowth (Nov 3, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I have a few friends that live in Northampton so I will message them and ask.
> 
> A long shot maybe...but last time I was visiting we went to Stoke Bruerne for a walk and lunch. We ended up at the Blacksmiths' place just by the Blisworth Tunnel. Bob, is amazing, we ended up staying there for an hour or so just chatting and learning stuff from him. Amongst other things, we talked about farming in the area, Bob is a local and very well connected. I would absolutely contact him if I were you.
> 
> ...


That's great Ruti, I've been there before. Lovely area. I will let you know if I get any success.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2014)

slowth said:


> That's great Ruti, I've been there before. Lovely area. I will let you know if I get any success.



Seiously slowth Bob is a special bloke, if he can help he will.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2014)

slowth said:


> Are you a Pickman's model, or is it as I suspect, just a name?


yes


----------



## rover07 (Nov 3, 2014)

A great way to start Treasure Hunting is by using your eyes. Get yourself out into a local field on your hands and knees and look by eye for any telltale signs of Roman coin hoards... making sure to look under all the rocks you come across.

'Leave no stone unturned' as we Detectorists say!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2014)

all you'll find in wellingborough is knives


----------



## Dan U (Nov 3, 2014)

just go and crack on until someone tells you you can't. thats what my mate used to do.

or go at night.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 3, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> all you'll find in wellingborough is knives



Plus the aroma of tobacco and disappointment.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 3, 2014)

"Looking for a farmer in Northamptonshire area"

Online Dating thread>>>>>>>>


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 3, 2014)

If you search around Naseby you may find the petrified tears of a broken King!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2014)

you could also hit the many brownfirld sites in and around the rose of the shires.

You'll be turning up the indusrial junk of yesteryear rather than hauls of roman gold though


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 3, 2014)

slowth - I'ld still go for joining the local club - they should be quite helpful ... by pointing you at decent kit and the basic rules etc ... might even have a member or two close enough for lift(s) on a club night.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Nov 3, 2014)

Just break into a museum. The hard work is already done.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 3, 2014)

Aren't there any beaches in Northampton?


----------



## slowth (Nov 3, 2014)

Dan U said:


> just go and crack on until someone tells you you can't. thats what my mate used to do.
> 
> or go at night.



In other words, just steal stuff and trespass until you get caught. I was hoping to avoid that kind of behaviour because it's that selfish, blinkered approach that has given detectorists a bad name and has me jumping through hoops now. If it's possible to do it legally and responsibly, I'd feel much better about it. This, for example, is in walking distance of where I live.
http://www.northantstelegraph.co.uk...ir-sentenced-for-stealing-artefacts-1-4607765
I don't want to go at night.  I'm after a bit of exercise and fun with the sun on my back. Creeping around in the dark looking over my shoulder doesn't sound like fun.




StoneRoad said:


> slowth - I'ld still go for joining the local club - they should be quite helpful ... by pointing you at decent kit and the basic rules etc ... might even have a member or two close enough for lift(s) on a club night.



Yes, I think I will. I've joined a couple of detecting forums and spent the last month or so swatting up. I know the machine I want, how to use it and the added extras I need, insurance etc. Just don't want to get all dressed up with nowhere to go.



MrSki said:


> Aren't there any beaches in Northampton?



Yes, in the summer they build a sandpit for a month outside McDonalds for the toddlers to play in. Perhaps I could secure permission and hunt for some medieval nappy pins


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 3, 2014)

Another thought slowth - try and get involved with local history / archaeology digs.

I was pulling some old railway carriages out of a wood a couple of weeks ago, and we could have done with a detectorist to help us find things ! Rampant vegetation and lost tools are only part of the fun .......


----------



## kebabking (Nov 3, 2014)

StoneRoad said:


> Another thought slowth - try and get involved with local history / archaeology digs...



this, absolutely this.

certainly join the detectorists club, get some knowledge, don't get ripped off, meet people - but also join local Archaeology/History groups, you'll get the opportunity to use your kit in support of other disciplines, and crucially you'll get to do it in different places.

and often at weekends...


----------



## toggle (Nov 4, 2014)

slowth said:


> Yes, I think I will. I've joined a couple of detecting forums and spent the last month or so swatting up. I know the machine I want, how to use it and the added extras I need, insurance etc. Just don't want to get all dressed up with nowhere to go.



guess you've also learnt what to and not to do. like if you're on fields, don't dig below the ploughed earth and that if you'[re reporting what you find, the local archaeologists will thank you rather than want to crucify you. contact the local archaeology unit and they might be working on a project with som of the local detectorists. our lot were collating info from detectorists to get more detail on the positions of civil war battlefields to plan where they might want to dig. an association with a project like that will probably do wonders for getting permission to be places.


----------



## slowth (Nov 4, 2014)

slowth said:


> I will let you know..Rutita1



I feel like I'm on some hobbit quest. "Before you are allowed to meet with Farmer Maggot, you must seek to converse with Bob the Blacksmith". He couldn't help but it was worth a try.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2014)

slowth said:


> I feel like I'm on some hobbit quest. "Before you are allowed to meet with Farmer Maggot, you must seek to converse with Bob the Blacksmith". He couldn't help but it was worth a try.



Yes it was! 

Did you see him in person or call him?


----------



## discokermit (Nov 4, 2014)

slowth said:


> Creeping around in the dark looking over my shoulder doesn't sound like fun.


it's tremendous fun.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 5, 2014)

Have you seen this fella?

https://sites.google.com/site/narchome/


----------



## slowth (Nov 5, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Yes it was!
> 
> Did you see him in person or call him?



Neither, I e-mailed him. I realise the impersonal approach means I was less likely to get a result but I managed to word my request better than I would have over the phone and he gave me a nice enough reply explaining the reasons he couldn't help. Next time I'm down there, I'll introduce myself and remind him. Maybe something will have changed by then.



Sprocket. said:


> Have you seen this fella?
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/narchome/



No. Says membership is closed though and I'm a bit dubious of the authenticity of the feedback section. The last 2 entries contain "The lady was well pleased.." and "Our wedding guest was well pleased..". The second entry was worded as a direct quote and just didn't ring true. Cheers though


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 6, 2014)

Good luck in finding somewhere slowth - this is always something which seems quite a soothing activity, alone in the fields with your own thoughts.


----------

